# Do fa/ffa's and fat people feel entitled?



## jenboo (Feb 25, 2010)

Take this question as you interpret it...i am watching dr phil and there is a woman on who feels that she is entitled to drive as fast as she wants to because she is "special" and pretty and what not. Do you as a fa/ffa or fat person feel entitled?


----------



## cinnamitch (Feb 25, 2010)

jenboo said:


> Take this question as you interpret it...i am watching dr phil and there is a woman on who feels that she is entitled to drive as fast as she wants to because she is "special" and pretty and what not. Do you as a fa/ffa or fat person feel entitled?



Yes i do feel entitled- entitled to be treated as a human being


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 25, 2010)

jenboo said:


> Take this question as you interpret it...i am watching dr phil and there is a woman on who feels that she is entitled to drive as fast as she wants to because she is "special" and pretty and what not. Do you as a fa/ffa or fat person feel entitled?



Sure if its free and I like it ....cuz I'm sexy biznitches....***shakes head & spins like Micheal Jackson***..oops, I meant...***spins then shakes head like Micheal Jackson***.


----------



## TallFatSue (Feb 25, 2010)

Shallow people like her are fascinating. They think they can get by with their looks, and they do for a while, but looks fade, and their sense of entitlement eventually bites them in the butt. Once in a great while I get to see that happen. My immediate predecessor as office manager felt entitled because she was "special" and pretty and what not too. She clearly got the promotion for reasons other than her abilities. I was angry she got the job over me, but I had enough presence of mind to realize her promotion was highly unpopular in our office. So I swallowed my pride and bided my time. The more she threw her miniscule weight around, the more she pissed off everyone, and the more her incompetence stood out. After six months, she was out the door and I had the job. All's well that end well, for me, because she was a great act to follow. 

Personally, the only feeling of entitlement I have is to be treated with dignity and respect as a human being, as the woman I am.


jenboo said:


> Take this question as you interpret it...i am watching dr phil and there is a woman on who feels that she is entitled to drive as fast as she wants to because she is "special" and pretty and what not. Do you as a fa/ffa or fat person feel entitled?


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 25, 2010)

opppsss..can someone delete one of those posts...:blush:

I get excited when I dance like MJ and my laptop froze


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 26, 2010)

I don't know if the term "Entitled" is the right term for me. I just think that in looking for relationships it's like a constant input/output from the parties involved. Being an FA, I don't feel that by the virtue of being so I have the right to anyone, nor does it mean all fat women in my grasp should suddenly be at my feet. I know in some cases being an FA is a trait that might make me more attractive to some women, but it's just a trait. Skills pay the bills in a relationship.  Not literally. I mean all that love jazz stuff. Romance? Affection? Caring? Connection? Attraction? Yea. All that. lol

I think everyone is *entitled* to their preferences, but no one by virtue of even fulfilling another person's preferences is entitled to another person because of that.


----------



## superodalisque (Feb 26, 2010)

yes i do think that some of the fatcentric tend to feel entitled at times. i feel we have every right to human rights and respect in every way. but, i think because often people have been denied that basic necessity in life they can be driven in another way when it comes to providing that for other people. thats perfectly understandable. in concentrating on our own pain sometimes we inflict it on others unthinkingly or even uncaringly because of carrying so much of our own. i think that can be a big problem though because it gives other people ammunition in fueling their prejudices around weight. it also damages us because we become unethical and unscrupulous in how we deal with others and even ourselves. unfortunately we have to collect kharma on that. just because we are fat or are fat admirers and have had a difficult time sometimes it doesn't give us carte blanc to misuse and disrespect other people. we aren't the first people to face a challenge or a prejudice. we don't get an ass pass just because we have or like big ones.


----------



## joswitch (Feb 26, 2010)

I feel LESS entitled cos I'm an FA, than say... If I wasn't... The odds of finding someone who I "fit" with is much smaller cos of my being FA... And it's clear that among the small group of women that I would otherwise fancy, many regard FAs as the opposite of what they seek. To put it kindly.


----------



## siren_ (Feb 27, 2010)

TallFatSue said:


> Shallow people like her are fascinating. They think they can get by with their looks, and they do for a while, but looks fade, and their sense of entitlement eventually bites them in the butt.



I love that. Nothing is more awesome that a bitch who thinks she's so much better than everyone getting treated badly by the next new prettier girl. Just desserts. >: 3

I think if I were ever to get fat, like really fat. I would think i'd be entitled to the same respect as everyone else. I've noticed a lot of rude people. Too many people thing it's okay to be mean to a fat person, and that's just wrong.


----------



## exile in thighville (Feb 27, 2010)

lost the need to identify as an "fa" once peers started judging who i fuck more than my parents did

ditto the whole "i've been in the community for ____ years and happy and corrected already as a fat person therefore i deserve an fa more than the unenlightened outsider who still hates themself" mentality

operation good riddance underway


----------



## exile in thighville (Feb 27, 2010)

but yeah treat your lady well


----------



## kayrae (Feb 27, 2010)

"I don't want the world. I only want what I deserve."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4i_c7VU-IgE


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 27, 2010)

I feel entitled to dessert.....cuz everyone expects me to have it anyway. 

I use salad to shock people now.....


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 27, 2010)

cinnamitch said:


> Yes i do feel entitled- entitled to be treated as a human being



That pretty much sums it up for me.


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Feb 28, 2010)

cinnamitch said:


> Yes i do feel entitled- entitled to be treated as a human being


More or less this. 



kayrae said:


> "I don't want the world. I only want what I deserve."


Also, this...and I don't see as I deserve any _less_ than the next person, unless the next person's a damn saint.


----------

